# Random Body Twitching



## ZachT

Does anyone get body twitches that happen randomly?

I think it is the meds that make me twitch and have tremors.

-Zach


----------



## Guest

Theone2 said:


> Does anyone get body twitches that happen randomly?
> 
> I think it is the meds that make me twitch and have tremors.
> 
> -Zach


Yeah its your meds, i get them too from time to time, for me they mostly happen in my legs and arms.


----------



## BlueTank

Auldie said:


> Yeah its your meds, i get them too from time to time, for me they mostly happen in my legs and arms.


Before any meds I had Parasthesia - muscle twitches. This is from adrenaline from anxiety I believe.

After Seroquel I feel i get more "jerks". Bigger twitches.


----------



## sonnl

i dont take any meds but i get them from time to time


----------



## ZachT

Auldie said:


> Yeah its your meds, i get them too from time to time, for me they mostly happen in my legs and arms.


That's exactly where i feel them a lot.


----------



## dancintrulife

I do, but I always linked with not eating, I seem to get them when I haven't eaten (I've an eating disorder) but maybe it is the seroquel. I've never heard of anyone else getting twitiches from not eating.


----------



## Guest

It is a tense nerve. He leaves. I get this in their normal state or have told me that his eyes like an idiot, but it happens everywhere else.


----------



## axxebond

Muscle spasms are common. I get them all the time on my legs. Some are also out of habit. PPL know computers that move the fingers typing. My legs are playing football for so long and now defunct. I also know that a person who moves his fingers while playing the piano a lot. Particularly their unconscious actions and their lack of action only a common activity that causes muscles to spasm.


----------

